# WTT Seigler SM for 7ht mag st



## Caster1990 (Jun 15, 2017)

This is one of the red accent NIB Seigler SM loaded that I was trying to sale or trade as a pair. I closed the other post to sale them separately. I am looking to trade this reel for a NIB Diawa 7ht mag super tuned to match the one I already have. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Caster1990 (Jun 15, 2017)

No interest, close it up, no longer available. Thank you P&S


----------

